# making long term preps:taters



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

tried something new and it turned out real nice in my opinion.dehydrated tater slices.done a 6 tray american harvest 3 times full and i got 2 old pickle jars filled.going to be doing more but in cubes.if i can do this you can too.this costs pennys to do.hope this inspires others to do all you can for yourselves.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That is really neat. 

Keep these ideas and photos coming as you have time. I need to clean out my messy kitchen and get it re=organized with things I really eat long term, and get rid of the extra stuff that found it's way in those cabinets.

I'll have to try this. I bet sweet taters, or yams would be good too.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> That is really neat.
> 
> Keep these ideas and photos coming as you have time. I need to clean out my messy kitchen and get it re=organized with things I really eat long term, and get rid of the extra stuff that found it's way in those cabinets.
> 
> I'll have to try this. I bet sweet taters, or yams would be good too.


back in may i done the last few sweet taters i grew in 2011...waste not want not.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I wonder on the sweet taters, if a sprinkling of cinnamon/sugar that dried into them, would make a neat snack even if not re-cooked.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

heres they are dried.they staind my new fruit roll up sheets orange.i later ground all this into powder.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Good idea. Looks like the potatoes in the "scalloped" potatoes in a box.

Bonus points for re-using the pickle jar!


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

May I ask how you processed your potatoes before they were dried? I tried this once, but the taters edges were black. Don't remember now what I did exactly. Yours are beautiful!


----------



## cvk (Oct 30, 2006)

Are those potatoes, both kinds, cooked before dehydrated? I did sweet potatoes last year---just threw them into the microwave and cooked them--then peeled, sliced and dehydrated. Rehydrated some in canned apple juice---YUM


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

bajiay said:


> May I ask how you processed your potatoes before they were dried? I tried this once, but the taters edges were black. Don't remember now what I did exactly. Yours are beautiful!



i blanched them for 6 minutes and them flushed with cold water.its a bit longer than true blanch times but i didnt want black taters.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

cvk said:


> Are those potatoes, both kinds, cooked before dehydrated? I did sweet potatoes last year---just threw them into the microwave and cooked them--then peeled, sliced and dehydrated. Rehydrated some in canned apple juice---YUM


i did cook the sweet taters and the others i blanched 6 minutes.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

thank you i tried it once and got black edged...will do it right this time. they look real nice and the sweet taters also


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

OK Elk did you slice before blanching or after?


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I've dried pumpkin and sweet potatoes and made powder from them. They rehydrate really well for either pie or a dish. Elkhound, your potatoes look just like what comes in the box of scalloped potatoes - very nice! I've dried cubes before (I boiled them a few minutes, then tossed them in some lemon water - maybe that was overkill) and then dehydrated them. They work well in stews and soups.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

bajiay said:


> May I ask how you processed your potatoes before they were dried? I tried this once, but the taters edges were black. Don't remember now what I did exactly. Yours are beautiful!


after peeling slice into water with lemon juice then blanch in water with lemonjuice place on drying trays and dry stayed really white


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I also blanch mine in water with a bit of lemon juice. Always worked well for me. I hadn't thought of doing sweet potatoes though, so I'm going to give that a try this year.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

I tried dehydrating sweet taters and, although they turned out fine, we didn't like the taste when rehydrated. Started with our own taters that were delicious baked or roasted. So I'm just gonna keep mine in the cold spare bedroom and cook when needed. 

But I do love having regular potatoes dehydrated. We love to make super-quick au gratin potatoes with cheese powder,milk,butter. Our Mennonite store carries the actual Kraft dry cheese powder so always keep it on hand. Drought took our potato crop this year...and pretty much everything else- but we can buy them thru the above store.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Tommyice said:


> OK Elk did you slice before blanching or after?



i sliced before boiling.i didnt use lemon juice or anything else on them.just had water ready and sliced and as water got to rolling real hard started dropping slices in.timed and then rinsed real well and slapped on drying racks.let them go about 12 hours on veg setting on old american harvest.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

How did you slice? Knife? Food processor? Mandolin? How thick? I really like your end product so I'd like to duplicate. I have a couple bushels dug and 2Â½ more rows to go.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Ann-NWIowa said:


> How did you slice? Knife? Food processor? Mandolin? How thick? I really like your end product so I'd like to duplicate. I have a couple bushels dug and 2Â½ more rows to go.


knife....just sliced as thick as i use in casserole type dishes.1/8 to 1/4 ish


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I dehydrated potatoes. And, they looked exactly like the pic.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

Those dried potatoes look very nice! Were they young potatoes or were the skins hardened already? I wonder if anyone has ever dried banana potatoes before? 

One more question...I've looked for those inserts for the dehydrators but can't find any in the stores here, so where could I get them? ... In Canada


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Sanza, try amazon for the inserts or you can use saran wrap or parchment paper/wax paper in a pinch. 

Those look awesome! I believe I will try this again!


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

elkhound said:


> back in may i done the last few sweet taters i grew in 2011...waste not want not.


elkhound did you cook your sweet potatoes first? did you add anything to to them?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Sanza said:


> Those dried potatoes look very nice! Were they young potatoes or were the skins hardened already? I wonder if anyone has ever dried banana potatoes before?
> 
> One more question...I've looked for those inserts for the dehydrators but can't find any in the stores here, so where could I get them? ... In Canada


inserts came from manufacturer...taters were red pontiacs i grew.skin was thick enough i used a kitchen peeler thingy.



praieri winds said:


> elkhound did you cook your sweet potatoes first? did you add anything to to them?



boiled taters then just squeezed them out on trays the spread around with my hand.put them thicker than you think will dry.the thin layers were hard to peel off.the thicker ones peeled up in larger sections after drying.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I am posting on this thread so I can remember this method down the line! LOL- thanks Elkhound!


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I love my dehydrated potatoes, it's on my list to do for today if my el cheapo bag hasn't rotted...

Great idea elkhound for sweet potatoes! Thanks for resurrecting this thread Becka03.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey Elk, I did an Elkhound today!(oh, maybe that didn't come out right) I decided I wanted to make tortillias , so instead of looking for a recipe, I went to U-tube and watched while I spun Yarn! Made them but haven't ate them yet-tonight for dinner when Dh gets done putting a new fuel pump on the truck!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

7thswan said:


> Hey Elk, I did an Elkhound today!(oh, maybe that didn't come out right) I decided I wanted to make tortillias , so instead of looking for a recipe, I went to U-tube and watched while I spun Yarn! Made them but haven't ate them yet-tonight for dinner when Dh gets done putting a new fuel pump on the truck!



the homemade ones are so much more filling too.....done a elkhound...roflmao...:thumb::angel::facepalm:


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

We've got what started out as 160# of red potatoes, sliced an dehydrated in storage now. They filled 7 1 gallon plastic jugs, with O2 absorbers in them. We found adding citric acid to the water you soak them in keeps them from turning brown. 

Dehydrating sweet potatoes seems a bit unnecessary, as I ate one last night from our fall harvest, and have new plants starting now. See Forerunners thread on "Sweet Taters" for how to start and store them.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Vosey said:


> I love my dehydrated potatoes, it's on my list to do for today if my el cheapo bag hasn't rotted...
> 
> Great idea elkhound for sweet potatoes! Thanks for resurrecting this thread Becka03.



Thankfully someone posted it in the Tightwad Tips and Tricks.... I had missed this thread- 
I totally suggest we all follow those tightwad tips and tricks!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Elkhound I love when you post pictures!!! I would probably love your videos too, I just can't ever get them to play.

I am taking a screen shot of how you did your potatoes. They look great. I usually dry using a solar dryer, but maybe with our extra panel I can run our electric one.


----------



## Beemer (Jan 10, 2012)

I boil my medium sized taters with skins on till just done. I drain them and refrigerate them overnight. Because they are chilled, they don't crmble when grated. They peel easily when cold, then I grate them with a coarse grater blade directly over the dehydrator tray. I grate 3 medium taters per tray. When crispy dry, I break them up just enough to fit one tray's worth in a pint jar. Seal them up, leaving the rings on tight.

When I want hash browns, I just pour boiling water over them in the jar, andlet them sit 10 minutes. Drain them and fry them up till brown. They taste just like the Ore-Ida hash browns sold in yhe little milk carton-like containers.

Next year I plan to use a blender to powder ghem and see if they make good mashed potatoes.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

7thswan - I am staking my claim here - if I ever become a Widow, elkhound is MINE! 

He just never knew that until now........yes elkhound some gals have eyes on ya'!


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Homesteader said:


> 7thswan - I am staking my claim here - if I ever become a Widow, elkhound is MINE!
> 
> He just never knew that until now........yes elkhound some gals have eyes on ya'!


:hysterical::kiss::facepalm:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Homesteader said:


> 7thswan - I am staking my claim here - if I ever become a Widow, elkhound is MINE!
> 
> He just never knew that until now........yes elkhound some gals have eyes on ya'!





mpillow said:


> :hysterical::kiss::facepalm:



i am nothing but a reject...but i am trying to do better...:hysterical::facepalm::shocked: :run:ound:


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

elkhound said:


> i am nothing but a reject...but i am trying to do better...:hysterical::facepalm::shocked: :run:ound:


Boy, you got that right! LMAO!:hysterical:


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

the dog is pretty cute.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Homesteader said:


> 7thswan - I am staking my claim here - if I ever become a Widow, elkhound is MINE!
> 
> He just never knew that until now........yes elkhound some gals have eyes on ya'!



Yea- not- I am claiming- I might be a bit younger- but I have claim on Elkhound if I am ever widowed- LOL...:catfight:


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

seems like you have a harem in the works, elkhound.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

lindamarie said:


> seems like you have a harem in the works, elkhound.


Boy I could run with that.:gaptooth:


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Are you of the Mormon persuasion...in more than just the prepping aspect?:lookout:

You better get into shape Mister!:whistlin:


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

lindamarie said:


> the dog is pretty cute.


Linda, you haven't been here that long. That was one Elk canned. Check it out in the food preservation forum. Lotsa pictures.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

bowdonkey said:


> Linda, you haven't been here that long. That was one Elk canned. Check it out in the food preservation forum. Lotsa pictures.


are you serious!!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

bowdonkey said:


> Linda, you haven't been here that long. That was one Elk canned. Check it out in the food preservation forum. Lotsa pictures.



what you talking about ?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

elkhound said:


> i am nothing but a reject...but i am trying to do better...:hysterical::facepalm::shocked: :run:ound:


awww,don't be so hard on yourself!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

elkhound said:


> what you talking about ?


He's yanken your bobber.....


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

I just told elkhound that thanks to bowdonkey, I feel like I passed the initiation test and truly belong here. 

either that or I'm really stupid


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

lindamarie said:


> I just told elkhound that thanks to bowdonkey, I feel like I passed the initiation test and truly belong here.
> 
> either that or I'm really stupid


wait till recess.....we get rowdy just so we can try out new first aid kits.....:gaptooth::buds::thumb:


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

bowdonkey said:


> Linda, you haven't been here that long. That was one Elk canned. Check it out in the food preservation forum. Lotsa pictures.


Did you have POTUS over for dinner?:bowtie:


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome to the rowdy, recess bunch lindamarie!  Great group of people!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

I am truly honored. Do I have to dress up fancy? I usually wear a prairie dress or skirt with hiking boots. I promise to shave my legs though. 

oh, and I was trained by the army as a combat medical specialist, so if anyone gets too rowdy and scraped up, no worries. The government taught me how to fix you right up. Funny, that part was after basic, where I trained in the use if m16, m60, grenade launcher, bayonet. You gotta love it. I keep my first aid kit in an ammo box.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

elkhound said:


> wait till recess.....we get rowdy just so we can try out new first aid kits.....:gaptooth::buds::thumb:


I laughed so hard at this...after my day today..it was much needed..


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Darn it I think lindamarie has a leg up on me!!!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

Becka03 said:


> Darn it I think lindamarie has a leg up on me!!!


nonsense!!! We are all equally crazy. Unless of course you don't shave your legs.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Well I ain't shaving....its too freakin' cold


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

mpillow said:


> Well I ain't shaving....its too freakin' cold


 
cold is allowed as an exemption for not shaving. We had a deadline of march 31 to comply. But seeing as spring has gotten lost and none of us like to comply with anything anyway......besides you are a charter member. Just bring some toilet paper. :nanner:


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

lindamarie said:


> cold is allowed as an exemption for not shaving. We had a deadline of march 31 to comply. But seeing as spring has gotten lost and none of us like to comply with anything anyway......besides you are a charter member. Just bring some toilet paper. :nanner:


I have to shave- well no - I don't but I will! LOL
it is only like 20 degrees here- so I need all the layers I can get!


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

it's a good thing this is a survival forum...normal men would never understand a woman who didn't shave.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

I think I just found my favorite part of the forum! :bouncy:


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

mpillow has the toilet paper. Do you want chocolates or coffee. Oh, and I think you have to take a number for elkhound.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Coffee it is my essential, where's the numbers? Got to get in line quick


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

elkhound, you better get bowdonkey on crowd control. Its the picture of the dog I tell ya. Women are suckers for animals.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

yall are about to make me blush.....a fat man in bibs has to have accessories to get a date ya know....a dog does it every time.....lol


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

let me melt yall....roflmao....father and son.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh MY, He's/They are Beautiful! And he loves you-pic 1. and he respects you-pic 2. You are a Lucky Man Elk.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

elk...he/they can chase yogi and boo boo all the way here. Heck, just send them on over the mountain. They are beautiful.


----------



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

Thank you for sharing I will be doing this soon, I have a question what kind of preps do you have for your dogs I need more preps in this area... How long will purchased bag dog food last?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

preps for dogs.....i keep an industrial doctors bag (made from a very large tool box)filled with supplies.....i dont call it a vet bag as it has items that are universal for me and dogs. i use to travel alot and be adventuring and many places there was no service for aid so i was totally on my own.

the longest i have kept dog food was a bit over a year....the only problem i ever had was one bag that was of super high protein and oil content separated a bit due to high summer temps. i had so many dogs at one time i bought dog food a ton at a time...when Purina sponsored me they would ship me a 1000# at a time and i just had to let them know when i needed more.

i have heard of it getting weevils in it but never had that happen to me.but it should be kept in a cool/dark place out of summer heat but not where moisture can get to it as it will mold.

when i kept dogs i kept a huge supply of everything...i would keep a dozen or more of extra tie out chains.i would buy brass snaps by the box,pans,vaccines by the carton,collars of various sizes,name plates,you get the picture...just adjust items to number of dogs you have now. i no longer have/keep/breed hounds....i had 3 elkhounds and now i am down to 1 dog.he only weighs 35# and is a very easy keeper so a trash can filled with dog food last a very long time.i like a high protein and high fat content for my dog.alot of people dont agree with that but i have actually sat down with Dr. Arleigh Reynolds and talked at great length about nutrition and working/high performance dogs.the research that suggested high protein hurt dogs back in 1940's(i think that the time) was redone and they found many falseties in past research.they found some aspects from past actually were found to be polar opposites of what they had previously thought.i cant remeber the percentage he told me but its impossible to manufacture dog food any higher than that number.the only thing is to feed salmon...its the only way to get enough protein and fat into a dog.i was envolved in some of his research for close to 3 years and in that time i noticed many things that i had not witnessed before in a lifetime of keeping high performance dogs.

sorry for rambling on so....you triggered memories


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

whoa - wait what do you mean Purina sponsored you?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Becka03 said:


> whoa - wait what do you mean Purina sponsored you?



only from a research point of view...i was not a jacket wearing go to shows type....my dogs were test subjects in a research project....after the first go around ...they used me as a part two of study because i had so many dogs and they behaved so well they could weigh,draw blood,pinch,prod,flip and flop them all around with great ease....:shocked:....lol....i wont go into in open forum as its private to me but i have stated on here about my great uncles were sorta famous dog men in dog world..i followed along behind them and before long i was sorta famous in certain dog circles beyond what they had achieved.it was really nothing.......i was just a over grown kid having fun and being a wild animal..


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

elkhound said:


> only from a research point of view...i was not a jacket wearing go to shows type....my dogs were test subjects in a research project....after the first go around ...they used me as a part two of study because i had so many dogs and they behaved so well they could weigh,draw blood,pinch,prod,flip and flop them all around with great ease....:shocked:....lol....i wont go into in open forum as its private to me but i have stated on here about my great uncles were sorta famous dog men in dog world..i followed along behind them and before long i was sorta famous in certain dog circles beyond what they had achieved.it was really nothing.......i was just a over grown kid having fun and being a wild animal..


that is really cool Elkhound!


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

ronron said:


> Thank you for sharing I will be doing this soon, I have a question what kind of preps do you have for your dogs I need more preps in this area... How long will purchased bag dog food last?


ronron - here's a recent thread that includes some ideas on preps for dogs.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...-emergency-preparedness/510337-dogs-shtf.html

Elkhound - thanks for the beautiful pictures and stories!


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

lindamarie said:


> it's a good thing this is a survival forum...normal men would never understand a woman who didn't shave.


If a gal is gonna shave, she best keep shaving all the time. Otherwise it's like sleeping with a prickly pear cactus! Even then it's interesting


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

I've only got one unemployed dog of stockdog persuasion. Buster...30 pounds of dishwashing fury, and co pilot on my weekly drive to work.

I think he's ready to start driving, and I can nap.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

elkhound said:


> let me melt yall....roflmao....father and son.


Awww. I miss my elkhound. I'd love to get hold of the yahoo*#*$ that stole him. Smartest animal I've ever seen.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I am resurrecting the thread again as it is that time of year and I referred to Elkhound's little tutorial so DH and my mom and I could fill our 8 tray dehydrator and our 4 tray- 
we had some that got too cooked in 6 min during the blanching- I am guessing that is cause the taters were outta the garden only a week- but - they provided a done dinner- as I put'em in a cast iron skillet with bacon grease, cabbage, onions and a purple pepper- then finished'em off in the oven on broil with some cheese mmmmmmmmmmmmm

anyhooo- I am hoping the dehydrating is successful- since we picked another 3/4 bushel of taters today and there is no end in sight of them- so this will save space and provide taters that are good all yr!


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Thanks for bringing this back up. It has some great information in it.


----------



## libertygirl (Jul 18, 2011)

Great info and excellent entertainment as well! ound: I should be able to find it in the future...not taking any chances tho. ;-)


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

okay- I just checked my taters- 
EXCELLENT tutorial Elkhound!!!
Just pulled all the thinner sliced ones- since we are human they are not uniformly sliced 
and they are light in color not browned or black!

I am so excited - I plan on only over wintering about a bushel normally- and dehydrating the rest of our taters!!!!


Got any recipes you have used yours in?


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Becka03 - I use these as a crust for my quiche. No need to rehydrate, just put them in the bottom of the pie plate. I break them into pieces and throw in soup. You can use them in any au gratin recipe without rehydrating. There's a great one in an old "What's for Supper?" thread here, I'll try to find it.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

This is easy and delicious! 

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/6696315-post752.html


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Oh, Vosey, that does look good! Now I have a craving, lol.


----------



## TerriLynn (Oct 10, 2009)

Vosey said:


> This is easy and delicious!
> 
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/6696315-post752.html


I'm going to make this, this week! Thanks!


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

Homesteader said:


> 7thswan - I am staking my claim here - if I ever become a Widow, elkhound is MINE!
> 
> He just never knew that until now........yes elkhound some gals have eyes on ya'!


But he lives closer to me so I can snatch him up before you cross the Mississippi :nana::nana::nana:


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Hmmm, I don't have to wait to be widowed, lol...Elkhound might want to think about running and hiding now!  

Actually, I don't want to leave my grandkids, so he'd have to be willing to move back to WA.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

What I do is cooking the potatoes with skins, let them cool and the next morning it is very easy to peal and to cut up. 
I always do a lot of grated potatoes as well to make hashbrowns.


----------

